# Baby will crawl soon and my dog sheds



## NewMom0208 (May 23, 2008)

Hello

My son is 4 months old and we have a sweet (but crazy) 2 year old female black lab called Nana.

She sheds a lot. I want to allow my son to explore the house when he can crawl/walk. If I do, he will swallow dog hair for sure!.

I mean, we give her oil on her food and I had her shaved very short, vacuum every 2-3 days and still there is hair everywhere.

We considered putting Nana on a new home, but didn't have the heart to do so. We can not put her outside on this crazy Florida wheather and at the mercy of the neighborhood children (I don't have a fence). Besides, we don't believe in outside dogs.

How dangerous is dog hair for a baby? Any digestive problems?
How did you go about it. My house is too small to have a baby area and a dog area.


----------



## razzberry414 (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NewMom0208* 
Hello

My son is 4 months old and we have a sweet (but crazy) 2 year old female black lab called Nana.

She sheds a lot. I want to allow my son to explore the house when he can crawl/walk. If I do, he will swallow dog hair for sure!.

I mean, we give her oil on her food and I had her shaved very short, vacuum every 2-3 days and still there is hair everywhere.

We considered putting Nana on a new home, but didn't have the heart to do so. We can not put her outside on this crazy Florida wheather and at the mercy of the neighborhood children (I don't have a fence). Besides, we don't believe in outside dogs.

How dangerous is dog hair for a baby? Any digestive problems?
How did you go about it. My house is too small to have a baby area and a dog area.

I have a dog, and a crawling angel, I clean the floors every other day, he still gets some hair on his hands and belly and feet, I just brush it off..as far as I know, there is no danger..if there is, someone please enlighten me!


----------



## Artichokie (Jun 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NewMom0208* 

We considered putting Nana on a new home, but didn't have the heart to do so. .

Please don't do this.









We have a new crawler and three large extraordinarily shedding dogs.

I'll post more later today and share my experiences. Please feel free to PM me to remind me if I don't make an appearance this afternoon.


----------



## greenmagick (Jun 6, 2006)

I see no reason to worry, I had three large shedding dogs when dd was young, and I still have one and two cats. I do make sure their bedrooms are kept animal free, but that is a convenience more than a necessity for me as they dont have allergies to them.


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

I have three cats, and a 21-month-old DD who has lived through the crawling stage!

Vacuum more. And really, it's not as gross as you probably think. When a dog hair gets in your mouth, you notice, right? So will baby.


----------



## HippieWannaBe (Mar 27, 2008)

My son is 5-months old and is learning to crawl also. We have two very large black labs that shed everywhere. So far nothing has negatively affected my son. He did get a hair stuck in his neck roll once that actually pierced the skin and we had to pluck it out. He never made a peep about it. I usually just put a sheet or blanket down after I vacuum, because even the vacuum doesn't seem to get all the hair out of the carpet and they stick on his diaper. I'm sure it's fine.


----------



## Mama Mko (Jul 26, 2007)

We have a Saint Bernard and she sheds a lot. We've never had issues with the dog hair and our children.

You might try the Furminator for shedding issues. I don't know if it will help you, but it really has helped us. http://www.furminator.com/


----------



## Nicole_ac (Mar 25, 2008)

a crawling baby and a shedding dog here too. I don't think your baby will be bothered by it! To the contrary, having a dog is great for the development of a baby's motor skills.


----------



## luv (Mar 20, 2007)

Two large dogs and a crawling baby here. Hair eating happens. It's not a problem. I got a 'mini vac' that's real quick to pull out and zoom around in 5 min. It doesnt do a great job but it does ok and makes me ok with vacuming every 2-3 days.

Did you know that kids with pets typically have FEWER alergies? (now I"m going to have to go look up where I hread that huh







)


----------



## Dena (May 29, 2006)

We have a large dog and two cats. When dd1 was tiny it was two dogs and two cats. Plus, I shed, as does dh. As does dd1 now that she has hair. And we have found hair of various family members (including mine) in both our kids' poop. They seem to be fine.


----------



## sparkysgirl (Feb 29, 2008)

I have three dogs, never seen my babe eat dog hair. Now the leaves and things they track in can be a problem, but not the hair. I got a new vacume cleaner and love it! its the bissel pet hair eraser, its amazing! not a hair in sight after i use it. Babe might pick up some hairs once or twice, maybe eat them, and then quickly loose intrest and move on to more interesting things. Mine never even noticed the hair.


----------



## Elecampane (Mar 12, 2008)

I have two crazy shedding dogs (jack russells) and our solution was to buy a roomba and run it nightly. That little robot is worth his weight in gold! Entertains DD, too. I think she thinks it is another pet...she asks to pet him all the time!








I do appreciate your concern though because I had the same thoughts when DD was really tiny, I was convinced when she went through a phase of bloody stools that it was from (inadvertantly) swallowing dog hairs. I doubt it now, but at the time it seemed perfectly logical to me! I think your LO will be fine. I love watching DD interact with the dogs, they really do have a special bond, I think.


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

We have the crazy shedding dog, two crazy shedding cats, and a 1 month old.

I see no reason for concern. Make sure your animals are healthy and flea-free, and don't worry.

The joke around our house is that we're awful parents because our 1 month old has already had his first solid food - pet hair!









ETA: We have a roomba too. SO worth the money. We run it on a floor a day.


----------



## lyttlewon (Mar 7, 2006)

I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Elecampane (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:

The joke around our house is that we're awful parents because our 1 month old has already had his first solid food - pet hair!
This made me laugh and I could have said it myself; in our house we just consider the dog hair extra protein! I have even found dog hair in the fridge, explain that one to me!







:


----------



## Holistic Mama (Feb 23, 2008)

We have a shedding Jack Russell and a 11wk-old baby. I'm not overly concerned, and just plan on continuing vacuuming and sweeping often. But I like the idea of reducing the shedding with something like the furminator (thanks rebeccajo). Looking to see if I can have it delivered here.

I mean, it'll even make our lives easier as it should mean less housework!


----------



## Writerbird (Jun 1, 2007)

I have two beagles and a 20 week old boy. We vacuum weekly, but a dog hair tumbleweed just rolled by.

Whenever I feel bad, I remember a story my best friend's mother used to tell. When he was a baby, he was horribly snuffly and stuffy. She took him to a doctor who diagnosed an allergy to dust. She looked at the doctor and said "Kid's gonna die."

Since I didn't meet him until college, he obviously made it







And so will my son. To be honest, I'm WAY more worried about him crawling around the yard and finding a "land mine."


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Writerbird* 
Whenever I feel bad, I remember a story my best friend's mother used to tell. When he was a baby, he was horribly snuffly and stuffy. She took him to a doctor who diagnosed an allergy to dust. She looked at the doctor and said "Kid's gonna die."


















I read that to my partner and we're both busting up over here.







:

Anyway, don't get rid of your dog (ack!), your baby will be fine, and the only side effect is a reduced risk of allergies.


----------

